# Are you more frugal than this guy?



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought we were pretty frugal. Before kids, we saved about 70% of net income, after kids, this has gone done substantially to 50%.

But check out this fella, he saves a whopping 98.3% (albeit on gross income).

I guess he is one of these people that proves the $75k income = maximum happiness theorem.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Unbelievably sensible athlete. He is the cheapest. Just stole first place from my brother. Great he's teaching frugality. So many athletes and lottery winners go broke by not knowing how to handle money.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you read about Daniel Norris?
http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...ue-jays-prospect-daniel-norris-lives-own-code

"On the morning in 2011 when his $2 million signing bonus finally cleared, Norris was in Florida with the rest of the Blue Jays' new signees. All of their bonuses had been deposited on the same day, and one of the players suggested they drive to a Tampa mall. They shopped for three hours, and by the time the spree finally ended they could barely fit their haul back into the car. Most players had spent $10,000 or more on laptops, jewelry and headphones. Norris returned with only a henley T-shirt from Converse, bought on sale for $14. It's been a fixture of his wardrobe ever since."


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you read about John Urschel? 

A 308-pound NFL player explains why he drives a comically small used car that cost him $9,000


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

... and he lives on less than $25,000 a year


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You'd think someone that intelligent would not risk his brain playing a sport with such a high risk of repeated concussions and the associated long-term illnesses.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Quite the story.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

His $3.678M contract is over 4 years, not per year. Plus, he doesn't specify what extra income he receives from the VISA promoting or other endorsements. So, while it isn't "98.3%", it is still very impressive not just for the amount but especially in such an environment where it would seem almost no one puts restrictions on their new found wealth nor sacrifices now to set them up for the future.

If you watch HBOs Ballers, I don't doubt that the examples shown aren't that far off in reality.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

andrewf said:


> You'd think someone that intelligent would not risk his brain playing a sport with such a high risk of repeated concussions and the associated long-term illnesses.


There is a backlash of parents in Canada and US against letting their Kids play hockey and football for this reason. A little lower in the states, where football is a religion, but definitely there. Soccer is now the fastest growing sport in Canada. Cheap and relatively safe. However, for a lot of these youngsters growing up, it's the only way out of poverty. They do what's necessary. One fellow just quite pro football this year saying it wasn't worth the concussions. I think some of the goons (oops, power forwards) from hockey coming out and speaking about concussions, donating their brains to science etc is a great thing (I've a known a couple. Wow the state of their faces when you see them up close!!!). I'm not a hockey watcher, but I know Lindros has publicly spoken of his struggles. Sid, the not to bright and no longer kid should get out now. Too many concussions, with more to come. Also major facial injuries. My staff thought he was so dreamy. I wonder how he is no that puck smashed half his face and most of his teeth. Rumour has it his defensemen did it on purpose!

Nevertheless, the above fellows self control is incredible. Talk about a hard enviroment to save money in - everyone has huge houses, sport cars, mistresses, blow, steroids, demanding wives. Wow. I'm impressed, even if it's only 1 contract


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

GPM said:


> There is a backlash of parents in Canada and US against letting their Kids play hockey and football for this reason. A little lower in the states, where football is a religion, but definitely there. Soccer is now the fastest growing sport in Canada. Cheap and relatively safe.


This is actually not totally true.

Concussions are very prevalent in soccer, albeit lower than hockey and football. The more that is discovered about CTE and other related post-concussive pathologies, the fewer people will be involved.

The John Urschel story is interesting too. I didn't know about the spending, but I did read about the peer-reviewed publication and his academic performance, not sure which is rarer.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Sampson said:


> This is actually not totally true.
> 
> Concussions are very prevalent in soccer, albeit lower than hockey and football. The more that is discovered about CTE and other related post-concussive pathologies, the fewer people will be involved.
> 
> The John Urschel story is interesting too. I didn't know about the spending, but I did read about the peer-reviewed publication and his academic performance, not sure which is rarer.


You're on the ball. High in soccer too. I saw some pretty good head smacks. Ironically I didn't get hurt in football, but my worst injury was pulling a stunt in soccer - ankle. However, they have changed the shoes to basically leather upper football cleats. Way more stability.

Will have too,read about his performance. Interesting as most athletes get the head nod.


----------

